# New post of mystery burl



## NCWoodArt (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is a cutoff of the largest burl I have, I believe it is Walnut burl but maybe someone on here can confirm. Looks like it is going to be a good piece of wood to me but I am biased. Let me know if anyone recognizes it as something else.

Bill

Adding end grain picture.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2012)

Think you would have a better chance at ID if you sanded it and endgrain and a little clearer picture- My WAG is chinese-siberian elm at this point............


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2012)

Could be a lot of things I suppose, but elm was my first thought as well. Walnut has such a distinct smell to me... I've been sniffing the screen for a few minutes, and it doesn't smell like walnut.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 27, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Could be a lot of things I suppose, but elm was my first thought as well. Walnut has such a distinct smell to me... I've been sniffing the screen for a few minutes, and it doesn't smell like walnut.



What does it smell like David????????


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm gonna say Myrtlewood...


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a lot of things I suppose, but elm was my first thought as well. Walnut has such a distinct smell to me... I've been sniffing the screen for a few minutes, and it doesn't smell like walnut.
> ...



Fruit snacks and yogurt... My two year old has been messing with the iPad.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2012)

could be myrtle wood!!!!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 27, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> I'm gonna say Myrtlewood...



I concur.

p


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 27, 2012)

Myrtlewood would be inline with some wood I got from his hoard that did have Myrtlewood on the bag it was in. Did not know Myrltewood would produce such a large burl, this small piece came from the largest burl I got from his stash.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 27, 2012)

I know for fact that myrtle can grow some decent sized burls!

Some beautiful stuff, too!

Whatcha gonna make with it..?

p


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been on a bowl jag as of late but I primarily turn small stuff. Pens, fan pulls, bottle stoppers, bangles, rings etc. I hate to cut such a large burl down into little pieces for what I do I may resaw it down to some decent size pieces & trade or sell. If anyone has an interest.

Bill


----------



## tnhunter (Jul 30, 2012)

Myrtlewood would be my guess on this burl. I have a few pictures of some myrtlewood that you guys can use to compare.

http://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/015-1.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/014-2.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/013-3.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/012-3.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/011-3.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/010-3.jpghttp://i8.Rule #2/albums/a2/hunter2405/009-3.jpg


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok that makes me feel 100% better knowing what it is. I got a huge piece to find stuff to make from it now. Looks like I won't have no material shortage for my bowls now.

Bill


----------

